# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  8/25/08 crazy zombie dream

## blahaha

I love getting crazy nightmares, especially zombie ones. This one really stood out to me because the whole thing was so real. I woke up drooling and scared out of my mind. I didn't know dreams could be so complicated. This is one of the longest and most vivid dreams I've ever had. I really want to remember this dream so I'm posting it here.

The dream started out with me sitting in the front passenger seat of an SUV. One of my ex-friend's mom was sitting in the driver seat. She's pretty hot for her age, but I don't like older women. We were talking, waiting on my sister to get out from volleyball and for some reason she pulled her shirt up. I was like "holy shit! no bra? wtf?" She just started laughing. I thought it was pretty weird so I ended up on a houseboat with my sister. I remembered thinking earlier how if there was ever a zombie outbreak I would get on a houseboat. I told my mom and laughed about how stupid everyone else was to try and hide. I would just go float in the ocean. She said the zombies would start swimming and find me. Lol. Well my sister and I ended up on this houseboat. My mom, dad, and a weird scientist with long hair were also there. My mom, dad and sister were in the other room of the houseboat. The scientist showed me these four weird lightbulbs he made for special effects. One was for some kind of light, I forgot what it's purpose was, but the light felt very soft and comfy. One bulb was red, he said it would heat up the whole room. There were two others, but I forgot what they do. Somehow the scientist suddenly turned into a zombie, but he was a weak little one so I pushed him off the boat. Haha sucker.

My dad and sister were talking in the other room and I was showing my mom the special light bulbs and the effects they had on potato chips. (?) When I tried the red bulb it did feel very hot. At first it started sparking in the middle of the bulb, like it was trying to start up. After a minute or two, it finally had this big flow of electricity running through it. It was too hot and caught on fire so I dunked it in a bowl of water. I suddenly remembered a map someone gave me earlier. I didn't get it until now. I ran into the other room and showed Dad. I said, "The guy who gave me this said "It's obvious, isn't it?"" Somehow the map showed our position in the gulf. We were somewhere near smack dab in the middle. There was a dot in the middle of northern florida. I somehow knew it was a safe spot. I forgot where my coordinate finding tool was, how to use it, and even what it was called. I said, "Dad! I forgot how to check our coordinates! How can we find this place if we don't even know where we are?" He said,"Check the closet near the wall, get the scale." He sounded tired. I ran to the closet as fast as I could, excited to find a safe place. It took me a minute to find it, but it was right there hanging on the wall. It looked like a mini version of those sliding weight scales you use to weigh yourself only it had about 10 sliding weights. Somehow I knew how to work it. I went back to the first room with my sister and found our position and direction. I needed to turn the boat about 110 degrees to the left. We were going way off track. I went to the other room to ask dad if I was doing this right. I didn't want to make such a big decision by myself.

Only Mom was in there, she looked sad. I said, "Where's dad?" "In the closet." I looked in the closet but he wasn't there. She said, "Other closet." He was sitting on the floor with hanging clothes covering him. He was shaking and it was getting worse. His face started turning green. I said, "Dad, are you ok?" He said, "I know what to do." I somehow knew what he meant to say was, "I know when I'm about to turn, I can take care of it." A few tears rolled down my face and I shut the closet door and locked it. He started thrashing about inside.

The boat pulled up at the dock. (in florida somewhere I guess, the dream just skipped ahead.) I remembered earlier on the boat that my mom was complaining about bad stomach pain and she was getting pregnant. (that happened during the part of the dream that got skipped, but I could remember what happened during that time) It seemed normal at the time. The dock was clear of zombies so I told them to wait in the boat. I ran down the road to some random trailer to get something. I couldn't remember what. There were several zombies just standing in their yards. I saw a few female zombies just standing there holding their baby. I watched one as it started eating its baby. I walked as quietly as I could to get to this trailer. For some reason I had to turn around. I think I remembered something about the dock and had to go save the rest of my family. I started running back towards the dock as fast as I could. A car was coming and I didn't want them to think I was a zombie so I sat down and hid behind some trees on the side of the road. They shot some zombies on the side of the road as they drove by. Good thing I hid. I waited for them to pass. As I sat there I thought about how all of this could happen and what I was going to do. It all seemed so real. I said screw them so I started running again. I got to the cars that just passed because they were at a stop sign. Why anyone would obey a stop sign at a time like this, I don't know. They saw me running and apparently thought I was a zombie because they hauled ass. I turned right at the stop sign and saw my neighborhood about a block away. I knew exactly where I was.
Right before I got into the neighborhood this other guy started running with me. Boy were we glad to see another living human. There was a big, white sign at the beginning of the neighborhood. It showed the map I had earlier and said something about a safe mall. "Escorts available." Jackpot!

There was a small trailer, about the size of a snow cone stand. There was a small ticket booth looking thing in front of the trailer. There was a guard inside the ticket booth. He was armed with an AK-47. We walked past him into the actual trailer. Two men were there, we begged them to take us. The one in charge had the eyes of someone who is about to turn. Even the other guy who looked normal begged him to take us. He said no and kicked us out. The guy that was with me said, "Hey there's that guard, (the guard moved into the yard a little) let me go ask him something."

I was like holy shit he's a zombie. I decided to let the guy get eaten to distract the local zombies while I made a run for it. My house was only about 6 or 7 houses down. All I had to do was make it there and I would be safe. I made it inside. This is when I remember the dock and about my mom getting pregnant. I realized she was pregnant with a zombie baby. I remembered dreaming about this before...

(in my other dream, which actually didn't happen) The dock was clear when I left, but it's overrun with zombies now. I remembered how the dream ended with me trying to sneak past all the zombies on the dock to get back to the boat. It was very hard and took forever. Then my family were all zombies anyways and I got killed. (I didn't actually dream about that but I remembered dreaming about it in my dream.. if that makes sense)

(back to my house)I shut all the blinds and locked the door. I figured I only had so long before all the zombies would find me and break in. I was so tired I didn't even care. I was just going to go to sleep until morning, then make a break for the little guard booth and hope they would take me to the safe mall. At the very least I could grab that guard's AK. I started dozing off. My vision faded to black as I fell asleep and a horde of zombies started rushing in. Just as I completely fell asleep and my vision was black, zombies were all over me. I woke up.

----------


## blahaha

Wow, I just read this, and I still remember this dream. That was an awesome dream. I'm a little jealous of what my dream recall used to be. I quit LD'ing for a really long time, and I just got back into it. Hopefully I can get my dream recall as good as it used to be.  :smiley:

----------


## cmallon135

Great dream. I would have to agree that zombie dreams are awesome. It even ended like a zombie movie.

----------

